# اعاده تصنيع و تشكيل الورق فى المنزل



## الرائع دوما (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليم

بالخطوات 
ماهى الطريقه لا اعاده تدوير الورق (تصنيع العجينه) ؟؟
و ما هى المواد المطلوبه ,


----------



## الرائع دوما (12 يوليو 2011)

وين ردودكم يا شباب انا منتظركم


----------



## afifi61 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الفكرة


----------

